# Franke flair



## evela301 (Aug 7, 2019)

*
Hi,I need help clearing a malfunction 4 on a Franke,any idea?
*


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

evela301 said:


> * Hi,I need help clearing a malfunction 4 on a Franke,any idea?*
> 
> <img alt="Screenshot_20190807-221739.thumb.png.172ea7b6f81c4f48de684a8c4c5506eb.png" data-fileid="31454" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/Screenshot_20190807-221739.thumb.png.172ea7b6f81c4f48de684a8c4c5506eb.png" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looking at the manual, it's something to do with the heaters.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Error 4: Heat sensor on the steam thermoblock is defective. ( Steam thermoblock is the smaller one, at the front.)


----------



## evela301 (Aug 7, 2019)

Is this steam thermoblock parts?


----------



## evela301 (Aug 7, 2019)

Is this steam thermoblock parts?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes. It's called an Omega sensor.


----------

